# How to make macro photos - Macro photography + Post Production tips



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Want to know how I make macro photos?

Some tips about:


Equipment
Settings
Setup
Watch the video below and if you have any questions please let me know 






*Next video* will be about *post production *how to make your macro shots *perfect*. 



Some macro photos:
fissidens riccardia detail by Nigel H, on Flickr
boraras uropthalmoides by nigel by Nigel H, on Flickr
Mikrogeophagus ramirezi by Nigel H, on Flickr
bucephalandra kedagang mini by Nigel H, on Flickr
green neon tetra by Nigel H, on Flickr
yellow shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr
red cherry shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr
amano shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks for this. I needed it, all my pics come out looking like a monkey took them while having a seizure 

Your pics are incredible!


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

KayakJimW said:


> Thanks for this. I needed it, all my pics come out looking like a monkey took them while having a seizure
> 
> Your pics are incredible!


You're welcome, glad I could help 

And thanks!


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice video and beautiful pics. I'm looking forward to the post production vid.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Kubla said:


> Nice video and beautiful pics. I'm looking forward to the post production vid.


Thank you means a lot!

I think I will upload the post production video saturday


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad to here the other vid is imminent! This one was mostly a review for me but I thought it was very well done and easy to follow. I'm not an rank beginner either, but post production is going to be my weakest point. I've got lots of time behind a 4X5 monorail camera and still have a complete 4x5 dark room. Most of that doesn't translate over to the digital world.


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

Obviously needs more work on the settings, flash mount, direction, intensity, etc but this is with the double Yongnuo flash and controller setup on my Canon 80D with 24mm pancake. A cleaner tank will help too . Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Botia dude said:


> Obviously needs more work on the settings, flash mount, direction, intensity, etc but this is with the double Yongnuo flash and controller setup on my Canon 80D with 24mm pancake. A cleaner tank will help too . Thanks for the advice.


You're welcome! Nice tank. For full tank shots I recommend watching this video. Flashes have a learning curve but they are worth it in the end!


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

As promised a few quick tips how to improve your (macro) photography shots with Photoshop.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Recent shot of a Trigonostigma espei
lamchop rasbora nigel aquascaping by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

Want to add some information about the latest video with post production tips. Now a days I use more the Camera Raw screen (to edit in raw on photos). Both can work especially for just web photos but editing in the raw screen is always better.

Also the nik collection plugin for Photoshop is really nice to have. Viveza 2 and Efex pro 4 make editing easier. The control points have a learning curve but you can learn it quite fast!


----------



## billb (May 29, 2009)

Thank you! Macro photography (done well) is awesome and I need lot's of help. Your pictures are amazing


----------

